# bully Kutta breed?



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

has anyone heard of them , i haven't they are massive, just seen an advert for a litter.

originate from India.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

nope what do they look like??


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Heard of them and seen them in action. Just what the UK needs


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Aren't they the dogs known to prey on their humans if they get hungry . Wonderful another primitive fighting breed that should only be owned by specialist owners that's guaranteed to end up in the hands of idiots


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

why what is wrong with them?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> Aren't they the dogs known to prey on their humans if they get hungry . Wonderful another primitive fighting breed that should only be owned by specialist owners that's guaranteed to end up in the hands of idiots


where have you heard/read that?:scared:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Websites about them. They're not pet dogs kept as guard/fighting dogs


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> Websites about them. They're not pet dogs kept as guard/fighting dogs


im going google them for interest


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Bully Kutta
Bullykutta.com

Can't remember where I read about preying on humans but certainly not dogs for most owners


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

cav said:


> why what is wrong with them?


Because of where they come from they are going to appeal to a race of people that are not generally known for their love of dogs


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

surely they are extinct now aren't they?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No they are around not just in Pakistan either obviously


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

dexter said:


> surely they are extinct now aren't they?


I suppose that depends on how you define a breed


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Go you tube and check out the man eaters yourself 

Search Bully Kutta Max (as I can't to remember the guy's user name)

so much for blame the deed not the breed.

Yes, they are powerful dogs but arn't so many other breeds like Ovchakas, Kanggals/Anatolians etc


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

crikey they are huge and in the wrong hands i dread to think


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Majority of people with anatolians/CAOs etc would say they belong in specialist homes as well.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> Majority of people with anatolians/CAOs etc would say they belong in specialist homes as well.


I agree, the same as the Kuttas. Not a breed for just anyone but perosnally i find them stunning and would love one, I could not own a large dog of that size.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're not easy dogs that's an understatement in the wrong hands easily lethal because of the size and power. That's what makes it worrying the breeder would have to vet the homes really really carefully


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> They're not easy dogs that's an understatement in the wrong hands easily lethal because of the size and power. That's what makes it worrying the breeder would have to vet the homes really really carefully


You would have to as with many other powerful breeds.

but like others if raised correctly then they are no more lethal than a lab.

Watching the videos around youtube and The Uk owner Ben with Trixie, she's more than happy to let people touch her pups without out so much as a complaint. Maya panicked when people picked up her pups.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes any big powerful dog the breeder would have to be careful but especially a primitive guard breed like this or the anatolians/CAOs etc


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> Yes any big powerful dog the breeder would have to be careful but especially a primitive guard breed like this or the anatolians/CAOs etc


Yes, most defintly.

This is the downside to powerful breeds is if you have no clue what you're doing you put not only yourself but everyone else at risk.

Funny enough when I was about 14, I remember a giant schnazuer (my spelling is crap i'm at college) named Guiness. The owners came to dog training classes to help with his domiance issues, as it turns out they had no idea what the breed was like so before he was even 2, he knew he was boss. This dog did not like being told No and he sure as hell was not gonna let anyone tell him what to do. Let's cut this short, one time in training classes he had his owner on the floor with his mouth around her throat, he did not bite her but he held her there and growlled louder to anyone who got close. It was extremlley terrfiing, espically to hear the owner said it was not the first time he'd done that. I do not remember how the got him off or much else form there on but they continued working with him for a few years and he managed gold in good citizens.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm going to have to do a lot of work when I get my giant schnauzer from I get her really. If you have a large dog you have to have it under control that's basic. But this type of breed might attract the idiots looking for a big 'ard dog snarling at the end of the lead as a status symbol and that would be a disaster


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> I'm going to have to do a lot of work when I get my giant schnauzer from I get her really. If you have a large dog you have to have it under control that's basic. But this type of breed might attract the idiots looking for a big 'ard dog snarling at the end of the lead as a status symbol and that would be a disaster


Yep, atleast you know what you're getting into :thumbup: (it sounds awful but since that incident i'm really nervous around giant schnauzer's  espcially if they are black like he was)

Sadly yes, although thankfully they arn't too common here. Funny enough i used to see allot of chavs around with dogues but don't anymore, I actually see most chavs with lurchers and staffs


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Im hoping in about 10yrs or so to welcome a CAO into the pack and if you look at the dogs bred properly like every other breed they are aloof and wary of strangers but not killers.

These dogs are only manstoppers if you train them to be.

The Bully Kutta isnt a breed that interests me, very funny heads imo


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Don't think there are many salt and peppers in the UK although I've seen a couple so she'll be black. I know they're big and they're powerful working dogs so you have to train and socialise really well. The problems occur when you don't 

Funnily enough around here the staffies/ddbs/ambulls owned by chavs are the best trained dogs


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Starlite said:


> Im hoping in about 10yrs or so to welcome a CAO into the pack and if you look at the dogs bred properly like every other breed they are aloof and wary of strangers but not killers.
> 
> These dogs are only manstoppers if you train them to be.
> 
> The Bully Kutta isnt a breed that interests me, very funny heads imo


But you know what you're getting, know to get from a good breeder and put a lot of work into them to make sure they're safe dogs. A lot of people wouldn't do that


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> But you know what you're getting, know to get from a good breeder and put a lot of work into them to make sure they're safe dogs. A lot of people wouldn't do that


Sad but true


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I didn't know there were any CAOs in the country.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

hawksport said:


> Heard of them and seen them in action. Just what the UK needs


Exactly  big powerful dogs and in the wrong hands a nightmare!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

YouTube - poochdvd's Channel

Here we go, he has Ovcharka's too 
Bully Kutta Max for sale
The whitest one with the cropped ears was my favourite but sadly he had to rehome him, I wish i could have had him as I thought he was a real stunner


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> I didn't know there were any CAOs in the country.


There are a few and Im a member of the breed club too. Sad that im a member but not an owner but hey lol! Have a look

Richdon Kennel


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Funny how some people on here believe that Bully Kuttas prey on their owners but call bullsh*t on other "Dangerous Dogs" legislation and media hype 
Look at this boy: YouTube - A Social Bully Kutta
I've met plenty of "safe" breeds who wouldn't have tolerated a child as good-naturedly as this Kutta: YouTube - MY BULLY KUTTA BADAL

Personally I think BK's are stunning and I find them a really interesting breed.

At the end of the day, it goes without saying that any dog, especially big dogs, can be dangerous, like the Giant Schnauzer Nicky10 mentioned (good to hear his owner continued to work with him, I can't even imagine how scary that must've been).


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Thorne said:


> Funny how some people on here believe that Bully Kuttas prey on their owners but call bullsh*t on other "Dangerous Dogs" legislation and media hype
> Look at this boy: YouTube - A Social Bully Kutta
> I've met plenty of "safe" breeds who wouldn't have tolerated a child as good-naturedly as this Kutta: YouTube - MY BULLY KUTTA BADAL
> 
> ...


That was me :lol:

but Yay for another kutta fan :thumbup:


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> That was me :lol:
> 
> but Yay for another kutta fan :thumbup:


I know lol, just re-read the thread and realised I'm a fool  Shame!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Saw quite a few when I was in Afghanistan; stunning looking but not trained to be sociable and friendly....


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Thorne said:


> Funny how some people on here believe that Bully Kuttas prey on their owners but call bullsh*t on other "Dangerous Dogs" legislation and media hype
> Look at this boy: YouTube - A Social Bully Kutta
> I've met plenty of "safe" breeds who wouldn't have tolerated a child as good-naturedly as this Kutta: YouTube - MY BULLY KUTTA BADAL
> 
> ...


aww look at his tail wagging, i think the only thing he wanted to eat was the food in the little boys hand lol! he clearly loved that little boy!

Im not sure what i think of them, very strong powerful looking dogs some have quite funny heads i think i like them


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Never heard of the breed until now, some distressing pictures I found on one of the links  Very interesting looking dog, powerful to, like any breed I guess, get into the wrong hands and they don't really stand a chance.


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

I had never heard of them before now, not a dog that I would ever want to own.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

I saw something about them a few years ago, on one of the dog forums, it was posted someone was going to start bringing this breed into the country? up to then I personally had never heard of the breed, and to be honest I have not done any research into it as its not a breed I would personally want/or have interest in. but at the time of it coming to my attention I did read, that(and I dont know how much truth is in this) this breed NEEDS to be hand raised to bond with its handler? that they are VERY protective of their bonded handler, and that would defend to the death? sadly wether there is a lot of myth,suspicion,lies, or whatever about this breed, we KNOW that it will be abused by certain sectors of the community if they get their hands onto it, the breed WILL get a bad rep, the breed Will be treated like pit bulls etc are being treated now, there will be dogs of this breed PTS because of their breed, we know this because of the history of other breeds that have gone this way in this country. so if you have an interst in this breed, and you want the best for it, then IMO leave it where it is, dont bring them over here, because you are simply giving the dog a death sentance IMO.

Mo


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

mO THEY'RE ALREADY HERE , I SAW LITTER OF PUPS ADVERTISED RECENTLY.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes I know they are, I was just stating that some time ago it was mentioned that someone WAS going to bring the breed over, guess they did lets hope the dogs end up with real breed enthusiastics, that can handle them and not just any numpty that wants a tough looking/acting dog.

Mo


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> YouTube - poochdvd's Channel
> 
> Here we go, he has Ovcharka's too
> Bully Kutta Max for sale
> The whitest one with the cropped ears was my favourite but sadly he had to rehome him, I wish i could have had him as I thought he was a real stunner


The man who makes those videos seems like an absolute tw*t! 
There is a video of him training his Kutta to do man-work (agitation work); according him in order to "prepare him for any mother-fu*king burglers that want to come and disrespect... my premises". He starts using an agitation whip to make the dog really reactive (before doing so he states that the dog was being playful). He does this before he has even positively introduced the arm sleeve as a tug toy and taught release cues. If he knew anything about schutzhund he'd know that for the dog it should be all play (the arm sleeve is like a big tuggy and the dog should have been trained to respond immediately to release cues, which are to be heavily rewarded) and working on teaching the dog to control his arousal. 
At one point in the video the dog lunges and snaps at the bloke with the sleeve's face! He doesn't have a clue what he is doing. And what he is doing is VERY dangerous. 
At the end of the video he says "and that is what is going to happen if you try and rob this house. Simple".

Pet dogs should not be taught man-work! And dogs that are to be taught man work should be trained by an expert schutzhund professional who knows what they are doing!

The guy is an absolute idiot! It makes me so angry.  STAY AWAY seriously!


----------



## Presa2011 (Jan 9, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Bully Kutta
> Bullykutta.com
> 
> Can't remember where I read about preying on humans but certainly not dogs for most owners


Ya course dogs naturally hunt the hand that feeds them lol never heard such garbage! wake up and smell the roses love A DOG WILD MAY DO THAT OR ONE THAT HAS BEEN TRAINED TO ATTACK OR IS DEFENDING ITS SELF FROM BEEN ABUSED!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2011)

First time I've ever heard of them! Why bring them over here? Just what this country needs yet another chav magnet... potential dangerous dog!

Every chav round here has the latest must have huskie, just a matter of time I guess! Be good if they did prey on humans....rid the place of scum tee hee


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> YouTube - poochdvd's Channel
> 
> Here we go, he has Ovcharka's too
> Bully Kutta Max for sale
> The whitest one with the cropped ears was my favourite but sadly he had to rehome him, I wish i could have had him as I thought he was a real stunner


That video really disturbed me


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

lemmsy said:


> The man who makes those videos seems like an absolute tw*t!
> There is a video of him training his Kutta to do man-work (agitation work); according him in order to "prepare him for any mother-fu*king burglers that want to come and disrespect... my premises". He starts using an agitation whip to make the dog really reactive (before doing so he states that the dog was being playful). He does this before he has even positively introduced the arm sleeve as a tug toy and taught release cues. If he knew anything about schutzhund he'd know that for the dog it should be all play (the arm sleeve is like a big tuggy and the dog should have been trained to respond immediately to release cues, which are to be heavily rewarded) and working on teaching the dog to control his arousal.
> At one point in the video the dog lunges and snaps at the bloke with the sleeve's face! He doesn't have a clue what he is doing. And what he is doing is VERY dangerous.
> At the end of the video he says "and that is what is going to happen if you try and rob this house. Simple".
> ...


Watching is disturbed me greatly. I totally agree with you.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You have presa canarios I'm guessing? Gorgeous dogs I love the less exaggerated mastiff type dogs but presumably you would agree that they need experienced owners who know how to train and socialise a dog really really well? Any large breed can be dangerous a newfoundland known for their gentleness could do serious damage knocking someone over untrained. Any breed needs to be well trained and ones that haven't been bred as pets for generations even more so.

Maybe they don't prey on their humans it probably is just a scare story to make them seem 'arder. But even you would agree they don't belong in most homes right?


----------



## loverbull (Nov 9, 2009)

Found this.

Preloved | used bully kutta for sale UK and Ireland

There was also a pakistani fighting dog for sale a few months back on pets4homes.

:nono: :nono:


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

People that own these sorts of breeds are clearly lacking 
I have never understood why someone wants to own a dog like this.
The vast majority of dogs in the UK are pets and companion dogs and the vast majority of owners have only the very basic level of training and their dogs are not 100% proof. Look how many posts there are on the training section! - and that's on a forum of dog enthusiasts!
True you shouldn't blame the breed rather than the deed, but the vast majority of dog owners are not suitable. I don't think it's sufficient to say that a breed needs an experienced handler and therefore it's ok - yes, in an ideal world but we don't live in an ideal world. Yes, any breed or crossbreed dog can be aggressive but the likelihood of of one of these dogs that have guarding and fighting bred into them is much higher than that of a companion dog, and the damage they could potentially do is far greater.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Here are some pics.......bully kutta - Google Search

lets hope they Don't get in the Wrong hands here with the likes of the Am.Bulldgos and Staffy's do to make their Chavy owners look Ard :yikes:


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

WHAT THE HELL Is This all About


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

What a horrible picture, and what life is that dog having? very very sad.

Mo


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Fairly commonplace in Afghanistan from what I saw . The same value is not put on dogs as we do in our society; people objected to having a dog in their vehicle to do a search as the dogs were seen as filthy. Lots of compounds had Bully Kuttas outside as guard dogs and many had clearly been used for fighting .

We had a stray dog who we adopted and fed etc, she was lovely and used to follow us out of the gate on patrol. One day she went missing; a dog that looked very much like her was found decapitated on a compound search shortly afterwards . The lads were gutted .


----------



## mr_starfire (Jun 24, 2010)

bully kutta are a fighting breed and theye are pretty huge think of a pitbull the size of a great dane and u get the idea these dogs as any other dogs would probably make great pets however given the stupid culture here in the uk to bring more of these dogs here is pretty stupid ive seen a few of these round where i live (walsall west midlands) and theye have always been heavily scarred please please do not bring any more of these dogs to the uk 
whilst watching anti dog fighting videos and suchlike ive seen these things take on lions and no ime not joking imagine if a stupid chav didnt know how to raise a dog it does not bare thinking about


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

I agree mr starfire .... I'm finding this very scary for them to be on sale here I work with Dogs so I'm not actually scared of most BUT these seem to be Terrifying to me and they WILL be brought by These chavvy type guys to go one status step up from their Rotties, Staffie's, Am.Bulldogs, mastiffs etc to make them look harder ( Well that what they think they do ) 

Yes I'll admit I'm finding it all scary and am wondering where it will end..

What happened to the days when people were just happy to have ''pets'' I hate the day when the ''Status Dog'' Trend began :frown2::scared:

we can't actually blame the Dogs I don't think it's the people behind them.

Gosh imagine me having one of these in for a Bath I'd poo myself


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

moboyd said:


> What a horrible picture, and what life is that dog having? very very sad.
> 
> Mo


It is a terrible picture What are they doing? if its muzzled and restricted like that becouse the ''owners'' if thats who they are scared of it what hope would others have...Or is that some kind of sadistic ''training' idea for them?


----------



## zigzoe (Jun 19, 2011)

Bully Kutta vs Canary Dog?

this website says that when a Bully Kutta is not feed properly it has been known to prey on it's owner.

How AWFUL!!!!

Luckily I own two little dogs they wouldn't get much.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

zigzoe said:


> Bully Kutta vs Canary Dog?
> 
> this website says that when a Bully Kutta is not feed properly it has been known to prey on it's owner.
> 
> ...


holy cow!!!  If they are known to prey on their owners (meaning an adult human), they would seek out children and dogs and other animals as snacks!!   that is truely frightening!!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

and if you believe that nonsense you believe huskies can be let off a lead too or that staffies eat children 

P.s Yes, I realize the kutta guy is an idiot but I still like his dogs


----------



## Scott Williams (Nov 12, 2018)

Nicky10 said:


> Aren't they the dogs known to prey on their humans if they get hungry . Wonderful another primitive fighting breed that should only be owned by specialist owners that's guaranteed to end up in the hands of idiots


No they don't eat humans lol they are the most loyal protective dog around now originally from Pakistan they are hunting dogs and protectors although can be used to fight they are very large dogs but have a Wonderful personality and are not banned in the uk


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Scott Williams said:


> No they don't eat humans lol they are the most loyal protective dog around now originally from Pakistan they are hunting dogs and protectors although can be used to fight they are very large dogs but have a Wonderful personality and are not banned in the uk


Have you got one?:Watching


----------

